# Pensacola Reefs/Wrecks for Garmin



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Anybody have a Google maps, Google kml, easy gps, gpsbabel or Garmin file of all the Pensacola reefs/wrecks etc? I've looked but haven't found the product. I know where to get the numbers publicly, just wanted to see if somebody put a file together to help other people out. Or maybe somebody can PM me something without sharing it to the whole forum?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dream on.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

sealark said:


> Dream on.


What am I dreaming about? I've taken all the Destin GPS numbers available and put them into a format that literally everybody can use, took my time to do it and helped EVERYBODY who wanted the files. So you're saying I should dream on that maybe somebody else has done the same for Pensacola? I didn't ask for private information, I asked for the public stuff posted on dozens of websites that maybe somebody just put it into a simple file. And if somebody didn't feel obliged to share that type of file with all members than they could send it directly to me and I would respect their wishes not to share with anybody else.

Sealark you had my respect til now, you may not care but you just lost it.


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

Go to the mbtdivers.com website the have a section with hundreds of accurate local gps coordinates. It's quite extensive. They also run a great business and the little we dive we like to support them when we need something scuba related.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey sorry for loosing your respect. All I meant was no one is going to give you there numbers of ANY spots that they catch fish on for whatever reason. If you took my blunt statement as an insult I'm sorry I was going diving and was in a hurry or I would have sugar coated it. :no: I was just stating my experience about numbers. It takes years and dollars to find them. I even gave hundreds of offshore LORAN numbers away to anyone that wanted to convert and use them. If you want them just ask.:thumbup:


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

sealark said:


> Hey sorry for loosing your respect. All I meant was no one is going to give you there numbers of ANY spots that they catch fish on for whatever reason. If you took my blunt statement as an insult I'm sorry I was going diving and was in a hurry or I would have sugar coated it. :no: I was just stating my experience about numbers. It takes years and dollars to find them. I even gave hundreds of offshore LORAN numbers away to anyone that wanted to convert and use them. If you want them just ask.:thumbup:


Not sure you are understanding the request, I don't want your private numbers (ok that would be a lie I wouldn't turn them down if offered) but I'm not asking for them, simply put...MBT and other public websites list all of these reefs in a text format. I'm not asking anybody to give me verified honeyhole garmin formatted numbers, just a conversion of what's listed on a public website converted to a usable gps format. Otherwise I have to re-invent the wheel which i've already done once for the GPS numbers.

How much more clear do I have to make the request, I don't want anybody's private numbers and I don't want verified honey holes...I just want public gps numbers already in a text format that somebody may have already created a usable kml or garmin format that I can convert in EasyGPS.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

I think there are a few different versions of what you're looking for here:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/index18/


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Fog Ducker said:


> I think there are a few different versions of what you're looking for here:
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/index18/


Ooo now that information is pretty sweet! Looks like the creator of that post took some time out to share what he could for everybody. 

Exactly what I was looking for Dog F.....err Fog! :notworthy:


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

I have already got them in a Garmin format, but you might not like the way I have them listed. I just have most of them numbered. I do have the wrecks in there by name though. 

I have Expert GPS and can convert most type of files to a Garmin format.

Blaine


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I sent you a Garmin format with all of the public wrecks did you get it?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Kim said:


> I sent you a Garmin format with all of the public wrecks did you get it?


I did, I didn't realize the PFF name of who sent it, thank you those were great as well. The text format would have been hard to work with, but then you sent the Garmin and that was great!

Thanks it was a big help!


----------

